# كتابان لتعليم برنامج autocad civil 3d 2010



## ASHIK (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام اقدم لكم كتابين لتعليم برنامج
AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2010

الكتاب الاول تعليمي وفيه شرح تفصيلي مع التمارين وخطوة خطوة
الملفات مرفقة في مجلد البرنامج في ال HELP

رابط الكتاب الاول AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2010 TUTORIAL

http://www.4shared.com/file/157739703/f532c664/civil_tutorials.html

الكتاب الثاني فيه تفصيل وشرح لكل شي وماذا يعني وكيفية استخدام كافة الاوامر بالمختصر:
الكتاب مرجع كامل
رابط الكتاب الثاني AUTOCAD CIVIL 3D 2010 USER GUIDE

http://www.4shared.com/file/157739938/43536125/civil_users_guide.html

ارجو من الله ان تكون مشاركتي مفيدة
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## sosohoho (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ششششششششششششششششكرا لك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## khaled khalaf (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرالكم على الجهود الطيبة*​


----------



## mostafammy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وزادك الله علما


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ابحث عن تعليمي فيديو لــــ Auto Cad Civil 3D 2010 او 2009
ارجوا الافاده وشكرا


----------



## diaa_500 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو تكرمتم إخواني الكرام أنا أبحث عن البرنامج نفسه منذ فترة طويلة
أفيدوني عن رابط لتنزيل البرنامج Auto Cad Civil 3D 2010 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياخى الكريم ارجع الى قسم المساحة والطرق وتفقد مواضيع القائمة جيد ستجد فيها موضوع عن الاوتوكاد 2010
وتنزيله من رابط واحد وهو مشاكة ممتازة من احد عمالقة المنتدى 
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ان زى ميكون بحلم لقيت اوتوكاد 2010 
ولقيته كمان شرحة
انا فخور جدا انى انا عضو فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور **وزادك الله علما*​


----------



## diaa_500 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء أريد البرنامج تعبت كثيرا في الحصول عليه أرجو الإفادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## امير الكلام (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك والك مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خشبيل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## youcef ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2009)

برك الله فيك وحفضك


----------



## أدهم7 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## babankarey (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## khaled salama (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودكم العظيم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 

تم نقل الكتابين الي الموسوعة الهندسية


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يوجد نسخة من هذا الكتاب بالغة العربية


----------



## المهندس1400 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokramany (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khozkhoz (28 ديسمبر 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل ووفقك الله ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أدهم7 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وأطال عمركم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عمر شلوف (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا مهندس مدني وابحت عن مراكز تدريبة في مصر لتعليم autocad civil 3d 2010


----------



## احمدجبل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وزادك الله علما:75:


----------



## hosny77 (2 يناير 2010)

جاري التنزيل و ألف شكر علي المجهود ............


----------



## فارس حماد (5 يناير 2010)

شكراوبارك الله فيك اخى على المجهود العظيم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملف الاكثر من رائع


----------



## tamer shehab (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## نادر سعد ابراهيم (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهدى مهند (22 يناير 2010)

علمه ياربى كما علمنا


----------



## eng-mrad (23 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## booloz (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا اوووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## m.e.e.a (23 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## apisurvey (1 فبراير 2010)

انا سعيد بانضمامى لهذا المنتدى الرائع وبارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما ونفع بكم


----------



## shreif16672 (18 فبراير 2010)

معا على طريق التقدم


----------



## hany_meselhey (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## لهون لهونى (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى العزيز


----------



## الكثافه (3 أبريل 2010)

*Civil 3D 2010 Handout*

soon we will upload Civil 3D 2010 Handout 
also there are Autodesk Authorized training courses at Rho- Engineering , Jordan
Good Luck


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (5 أبريل 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك​​​​
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع اطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
[font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]دعاء​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد
فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد​​[/font]​​[/font]​​[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد
ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد​
[/font][/font][/font][font=arial (arabic)][font=arial (arabic)]​*[/font][/font]


----------



## طريق الهندسة (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاء الله الف الف خير 
و زادك بسطة في العلم


----------



## os 5555 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## خالدc3d (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الخير كله هذا الكتاب جيد جداً


----------



## magdy_blal (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل
وارجو المساعدة فى كيفية حساب الكميات باستخدام civil 3d


----------



## hany_meselhey (6 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## bao1955 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور وبارك الله بجهودك ودمتم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ممكن كتاب تعلم ايرث ورك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

ياريت الكتاب الخاص ايرث ورك


----------



## saba alhunaiti (24 أبريل 2010)

لم أستطع تنزيل كتب تعليم برنامج autodesk civil 3d


----------



## darsh_575 (10 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## أبو ماجد (10 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ويارك الله فيك


----------



## ياقوت على (16 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## طارق أبو سعيد (16 مايو 2010)

ابحث عن شرح فيديو لبرنامج Autodesk Survey ارجو الإفادة وشكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## ramb (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر العبيدي (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لفعل الخير شكرا جزيلا لهذه الجهود القيمه واتمنى ان تقدموا الافضل في المستقبل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لهون جاف (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## hawwash (29 مايو 2010)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## سالم فضل (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً اخي الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ياخي الكريم علي المجهود


----------



## salahleica (18 يونيو 2010)

merci bien khoya llah inawrak


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 أغسطس 2010)

_*كتاب رائع جدا اخى لكن سؤال بسيط كيف افتح tutorial للبرنامج
اقصد عند فتح البرنامج كيف اصل لهذه الرسومات؟؟؟
*_


----------



## الكثافه (21 أغسطس 2010)

*كتب تعليم AutoCAD Civil 3D*



saba alhunaiti قال:


> لم أستطع تنزيل كتب تعليم برنامج autodesk civil 3d



مرحباً بأنشط خريجي Rho Engineering Autodesk Academy
سعداء لزيارتك المنتدى..... فمداخلاتك ستكون قيمة لطبيعة عملك كرئيسة لفريق تصميم الطرق
بإمكانك الحصول على الكتب من Rho Server


----------



## الكثافه (21 أغسطس 2010)

eng mahmoud2010 قال:


> ياريت الكتاب الخاص ايرث ورك



السلام عليكم،
أظن أن الزميل المهندس أشرف مشكوراً يقوم بتغطية هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## الكثافه (21 أغسطس 2010)

*Try these links*



saba alhunaiti قال:


> لم أستطع تنزيل كتب تعليم برنامج autodesk civil 3d



http://www.4shared.com/document/b8D5QS9g/Introducing_AutoCAD_Civil_3D_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/t1-P582k/Mastering_AutoCAD_Civil_3D_201.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/IAfseTrm/Civil_3D_2011_Tutorials.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VsVqTuzh/Mastering_Civil_3D_2010_by_CET.html


----------



## babankarey (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (22 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
_


----------



## xbatma (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخي على المجهود


----------



## علي حمص (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## amar2222 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يرضيك بالجنه ان شاء الله وسلمت اناملك وجهودك الرائع استاذنا العزيز​


----------



## abdulhakimalsamil (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## elfaki (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم.


----------



## ceng.qadri (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووور جدا


----------



## JMJB (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم وزادك الله علما*​


----------



## lookingfor (5 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرا:34:


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني ....الاخ ضياء هذا رابط تورنت للبرنامج ممكن حضرتك تنزله منه
http://www.4shared.com/file/g0qcVzgu/Autodesk_Civil_3D_2010_awsgisc.html


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ziane2828 (15 مارس 2011)

baraka allahe fik


----------



## عاطف مجدي (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (16 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله بك


----------



## suhagu (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (17 مارس 2011)

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ملك الحواسيب (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير


----------



## لهون لهونى (17 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى العزيز


----------



## himaelnady (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمان 2011 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عني الف خير اخوي وبالتوفيق


----------



## ياقوت على (4 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدين علي (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## hamdy khedawy (10 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## م/رزق عبد العظيم (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tuzlu89 (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (19 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## abosadeer (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووورجدا


----------



## dani1205 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الشاذلى (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shebsawe (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## g1m1b1 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hk_shahin (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksss>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمدمحمدعبد العزيز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## husen88 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## adham elmalah (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ادخل على الملتقى وحمل 2012


----------



## wagih khalid (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورا​


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (23 يناير 2012)

تنزيل الان مشكورين


----------



## Al Mohager (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yasser yhs (28 أبريل 2012)

لكم جزل الشكر


----------



## ابو هيما (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جهد متميز 
شكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## علاء مشتاق (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## NOORALDIN (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (11 نوفمبر 2014)

في الحقيقة ياريت ترجمة للكتابين تكون فعلا قدمت خدمة عظيمة لكثير مثلى ممن لا يتقنون الانجليزية


----------



## الفارس (11 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------

